# Kdo udeřil?



## Encolpius

Zdravím, zde je popis "hry". Zajímalo by mě, jestli se jedná o známou hru v ČR a jestli to má nějaký název, třeba "hra kdo udeřil?" Děkuji.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

pane kolego, takovou "hru" jsem nikdy v životě nehrál... No, co k tomu jenom říci, snad jenom, že "to tedy zírám" ... 

A v čem spočívá, prosím pěkně, ta sranda?  Já hrával v dětství např. "_Káču_", "_Člověče, nezlob se_", "_Dostihy_", _kvarteta všeho druhu_, _domino_, _pexesa_, "_Prší_", "_Dámu_" atd.

Výše uvedená "hra" bude zřejmě již pro "mírně pokročilé homosexuály", se všem velice omlouvám, ale nemohu si pomoci jinak ! Kdo je, prosím Vás, autorem oné "hry"? Tohle nebude česká hra...

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, zřejmě jste nikdy nebyl na internátě/internátu nebo na vojně.... Ano, přiznávám, slovo hra nebylo to pravé ořechové, mohli bychom to nazvat třeba kratochvílí... Může se jednat i o druh šikany, bohužel nemám Slovník vojenského slangu, tam by se možná nějaký výraz našel... našel jsem jenom "povyšování, výklep", to je už ovšem drsnější hra, a hraje se holým zadkem, takže tam bych homoerotický podtext čekal....ale zřejmě se nebude jednat o tak častou kratochvíli, jako třeba v Maďarsku...ale doufal jsem, že se o tom zmiňuje třeba Foglar...jsem zvědavý, jestli Francis bude vědět, které maďarské slovo se snažím přeložit... Hezký den....Enc.


----------



## Garin

Této hře se říká "maso" a popisuje ji, mimo jiné, i Jaroslav Hašek v "Osudech dobrého vojáka Švejka".
"U pažení hráli vojáci z eskorty maso a na zadní tváře dopadaly svižné a poctivé rány. Když se tím směrem ohlédl, dívala se na něho vyzývavě zadnice jednoho pěšáka."


----------



## bibax

První výskyt "hry" je při kázání feldkuráta Katze:


> Podíval se z kazatelny dolů na dvacet bílých andělů v pod­vlékačkách, kteří se náramně dobře, stejně jako všichni, ba­vili. Vzadu hráli maso!


Já znám "maso" z dětství, ale jen ve variantě dva prsty (ukazováček a prostředníček) o dva prsty. Tuto variantu patrně hráli vojáci vzadu při kázání.


----------



## Garin

bibax said:


> Já znám "maso" z dětství, ale jen ve variantě dva prsty (ukazováček a prostředníček) o dva prsty. Tuto variantu patrně hráli vojáci vzadu při kázání.


Takhle znám maso z dětství taky, tam ale šlo jen o to, kdo víc vydrží, nehádalo se "kdo udeřil".


----------

